# 4x4x4 : October 1, 2006



## pjk (Oct 2, 2006)

1. F' B l' b2 r2 B' D l u' D' r F' d' b l2 F' D l2 d' F' l' u' R' D2 L' f2 r' R2 U R' L' f' F l' r' b2 r f2 d' b2

2. D' f' L F D' L2 B R b L2 B2 l' r' U' u' F2 l2 u2 D R' B' l D l2 B' U2 F' b U2 b2 u F B U f r L f2 l' D'

3. b L2 r2 D b r' L2 f F L l' b D2 B D' f2 U d' r2 D U2 L' U' r d2 D' l r d' b2 R' d' f2 U' F' R' b u' f' d'

4. d' R' f' r' b2 r u' D2 l u' F2 u' l D' f B l2 R f r' R' D u' F2 l2 d' B U' F' R2 l2 U' d f2 r l2 f2 U' r' F'

5. r l d2 D r2 B2 F2 d F r' D2 F2 d' B' l2 L f' L2 f B2 d' r' l' b F l' F' b2 D2 f2 d l r D' l' r u2 R d b


----------



## DanHarris (Oct 6, 2006)

*Name:* Dan Harris
*Times:* (1:05.32) 1:12.18/o (1:20.88) 1:06.13 1:19.94/op
*Average:* 1:12.75

o means OLL Parity, p means PLL parity


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2006)

Dan, welcome to the forums! Those were some nice solves. 3 out of the 5 didn't have a parity? Wow, very nice. By the way, your site is constructed very well, and is layed out nicely. 
Patrick


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Dan, welcome to this forum.

Showing up here and doing an average on the 4x4x4 wouldn't have anything to do with a certain mail I sent you, does it?


----------



## DanHarris (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi there,

Thanks for the welcomes, and the kind comments about my site.

Arnaud, my 4x4x4 average was kind of related to your post, but only so much as in my recent improvements in 4x4x4 had inspired Lisa to learn how to solve it, and now she can except for the OLL parity, and she told me you showed her an alg for it at Euros. I didn't recognise it from her description, so I emailed you about it 

So there!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2006)

How can someone learn 4x4 and not want to go to DCD?!


----------



## mrCage (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Stefan ;-)

I guess u are talking about Lisa. But if u send me about ?200 i will show up at DCD ...  

-Per


----------



## MasterofRubix (Oct 22, 2006)

Name: Lance Bui
Times: 119.79 (135.54) 134.37 (107.43) 129.43
Average: 127.19

I really have a lot of trouble seeing PLL edge parity cases in the PLLs.


----------

